# My daughters first buck



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Here are some photos of my daughters first buck first deer first kill. Her brother was hunting about 50 yards from us...when she shoot I yelled over to him...his reply....." Dad, I was just now praying that she would get a shot at a deer " He ran over and they played leep frog trailing out her first....after she found it...he piped in...." Dad, can I gut it for her " What a brother...

Here she is studying 








Here she is after finding it

















Here she is with her brother









Hope you do not strain you neck too much guys...gals too

This was mid October...


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Ditto on the post about your son's deer. What a special thing to have your daughter interested also! Thank Heaven for little girls.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes...she was 12 in that photo. She is now 14 and says...dad, I am not so sure I want to hunt deer any more.

It was ok...but she still likes to sit up in one of the larger stands with me in the evenings....still reads though.

Thank you again BD.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great hunt and great kids, those memories will be instilled in you and your kids forever. Thank heaven for books, at least it wasn't a lap top!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Or a phone she was texting on, or a gameboy or some other waste of time. You can't beat a good book....unless your calling yotes.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah....you know it...that or texting. I have to say...I have read my fair share too. However I have just sat there for hours just watching and listening, learning and enjoying.

I am thankful that she at least liked to be out in the wood with Dad....her interests however are changing, but...I have a hunch there will be a day again when she will be there again.

She did make it out durring winter beaver trapping...she really had a good time. Not too many city girls can say that !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice Pic's OAC----Great to have your KIDS doing things with YA WAY TO GO!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

thanks SB10, I do enjoy the time I have with them. However there are times when I could just leave them at home too ha ha. Fortunately those moments do not happen often.

Hope you get to do the same with some of your grand kids !!

Nice photos of yours !


----------

